# Will a Glass/Metal end table support a ten gallon tank?



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Hey everyone!

I'm having to redo my bedroom to turn it into a bedroom and home office (for a new job that I recently got WOOT) anyway I have one of those metal X style end tables like for a living room with about 1/4 inch glass top (which appears to be solid glass) We've used them to store books and such on but I was wondering if it would be safe to put a 10 gallon on there. There's about 20 lbs of substrate and ~8-9 gallons of water when full in it. 

I've had it on top of a cheap pressboard dresser without much issue but I need to move stuff around and really don't want to have a block room of furniture haha


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Congrats on the new job!

An empty 10 gallon aquarium weights about 11lbs. One gallon of water weighs about 10lbs. With 20lbs of substrate, you'll have about 121lbs of pressure on 1/4 inches of glass. 

I'd suggest you use this calculator: http://www.dullesglassandmirror.com/glass-table-top-weight-load-calculator.aspx

Good Luck!


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Awesome seems like I'll be alright  hmmmm maybe able to put another tank in here now haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benealing (Jan 9, 2015)

You may want to put a piece of polystyrene between the tank and table to make sure there are no stress risers (gravel, wood chips, kids toy pieces, uneven glass etc.) that could cause cracking/breaking of the glass.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

benealing said:


> You may want to put a piece of polystyrene between the tank and table to make sure there are no stress risers (gravel, wood chips, kids toy pieces, uneven glass etc.) that could cause cracking/breaking of the glass.



I'll be watching it over the next day or two I just filled it up and the glass seems good without any bowing. I've got it evenly distributed and at the first sign of issue I'll plan b it.

The poor pfr shrimp are darting around like nuts right now. I lowered the water to about an inch above the substrate and just refilled it. I thought I only had about ten in there after all that I've shared. There's def more than that lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhysicsDude55 (Oct 24, 2011)

You'll be fine... 1/4 glass can hold several hundred pounds...

https://youtu.be/PgEwEiTyYcs?t=2m41s


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

drewsuf82 said:


> Awesome seems like I'll be alright hmmmm maybe able to put another tank in here now haha


 How much did that calculator say the table could handle?


----------

